# Tomato sauce



## lo2 (Jul 30, 2006)

I would like a recipe on a simple but well tasting tomato sauce which should be eáten along with pasta especailly spaghetti. Have you got any?


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 30, 2006)

What sort of tomato sauce do you like? Spicy or mild? With or without meat?

Do you want to use fresh tomatoes, or canned tomatoes, or canned tomato sauce as your base?


----------



## lo2 (Jul 30, 2006)

Well I think I would like it to be mild. And concerning wheter the tomatoes should be canned or not I would prefer them to be canned, and it should be a sauce for pasta like Pasta Pomodro.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 30, 2006)

I just made one. I don't really measure when I'm cooking.  I just go by taste.  I start out with what I think it needs and then taste and add more of this or that.   I diced up some green bell peppers (1 small) and yellow onions (1 small) and sauted them in evoo with some minced up garlic (2 large cloves). Then I took a large can of Hunts Whole tomatoes and crushed the tomatoes in my hands into the pan ..... breaking up the tomato into pieces.  I added the juice from the can also.  I then added a small can of Hunts Tomato Sauce and Tomato Paste.  I put in fresh chopped basil (I'd say about 2 Tbsp.) and fresh chopped oregano (I'd say about 1 Tbsp.).  A couple really good pinches of kosher salt and a really good pinch of freshly ground black pepper.  My fresh parsley didn't look so good so I added probably 1 tsp. dried parsley flakes, 1/2 tsp dried marjoram, 1/2 tsp dried thyme and 1 bay leaf.  About 6 dashes of Franks Hot Sauce and a good pinch of sugar. Taste and see if you need to add more of any of the ingredients. You may or may not need a little more salt, sugar, pepper or hot sauce all depends on your particular taste.  Personally, I like a spicer sauce but DH like a sweeter one so I compromise and make a mild sauce. 

You can serve this over spagetti and top it with freshly grated parm. cheese.  Or do like I did today and cook up some penne pasta and drain it and put it in a baking dish cover the pasta with some of the sauce and top that with a mixture of fresh cheeses.  I used moz., parmesan and parm./reggi. Stuck that under the broiler until the cheese melted and was a toasty brown. Watch this closely when broiling it happens pretty quickly.

Enjoy!


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 30, 2006)

You can make a very simple Italian-style tomato sauce as follows (this is off the top of my head, so feel free to experiment).

Heat 2 Tablespoons of olive oil over medium-high heat in a large skillet or deep pot that's large enough to hold the finished sauce. 

Peel and chop one medium onion, and add to the oil, saute until the onion is limp and translucent (kind of transparent). 

Add two cloves of peeled, minced or crushed garlic and saute for 30 seconds.

Add one large can (24 ounce, I think) of chopped tomatoes with the juice from the can. Bring to boil and reduce heat to a simmer.

Add about 1/4 cup of chopped fresh basil and 1 tablespoon of chopped fresh oregano (or 1 tablespoon of dried basil and 1 teaspoon of oregano). For a simpler sauce, omit the oregano. 

Add about 1 teaspoon of salt and freshly ground black pepper to taste.

Continue simmering until the tomatoes have just about completely fallen apart; add a little water or wine if the sauce seems to be getting too thick or dry. 

Serve over cooked pasta with plenty of freshly grated parmesan or Romano cheese.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 30, 2006)

Please use the *search button*. There are already *many* threads on here about tomato sauce with many recipes:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/how-do-you-make-tomato-sauce-8930.html?highlight=tomato+sauce

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/spaghetti-sauce-red-gravy-tomato-sauce-22127.html?highlight=tomato+sauce

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/how-can-i-prevent-bitter-tomato-sauce-402.html?highlight=tomato+sauce

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/tomato-sauce-recipes-17327.html?highlight=tomato+sauce

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f19/you-say-tomato-sauce-i-say-tomatoe-sauce-18450.html?highlight=tomato+sauce

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f76/tell-us-about-your-favorite-tomato-sauce-20529.html?highlight=tomato+sauce

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/how-do-you-reduce-the-acidity-tomato-sauce-19475.html?highlight=tomato+sauce


----------



## lo2 (Jul 31, 2006)

Thank you FryBoy I will try that.

And I am sorry about breaking the rules of the forum.


----------



## ironchef (Jul 31, 2006)

lo2 said:
			
		

> And I am sorry about breaking the rules of the forum.


 
For me, it's not so much about that. You don't have to be sorry. I really want people to be able to educate themselves better about food and about cooking. Not just knowing how to create a dish from a recipe, but knowing the how and why behind the process and getting a better understanding of flavors, control, etc. etc. Because there is so much information on here, and because many people are not going to post the same thing twice, I just don't want anyone to miss out on anything. I mean anyone can learn the "what", but I think that the "why" is just as, or even more important in many cases.


----------



## lo2 (Aug 2, 2006)

My sauce get a little to watery (there is too much water, water from the can) in my opinion. What can I do about that?


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2006)

The longer you simmer the sauce the more water will evaporate.


----------



## oppose (Apr 15, 2007)

awesome thread for the recipes and the search function feature. i can't wait to make some pasta in the morning. i always go shopping and then visit this site and im like ****it i forgot to buy this or that.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 15, 2007)

ironchef said:
			
		

> Please use the *search button*. There are already *many* threads on here about tomato sauce with many recipes:
> 
> http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f18/how-do-you-make-tomato-sauce-8930.html?highlight=tomato+sauce
> 
> ...


 
How long has it been since you went to the grocery store?  There are probably 200 varieties of tomato sauce, paste, canned tomato products...etc not to mention the tomato soup bases and seasoning packets and spices. And that does not even cover fresh produce and herbs.  

I still navigate through the DC forums by trial & error.  Sometimes finding what I am looking for and then not.  I really like connecting to other members even if I just have a minor question.  Most of the members here are kind, considerate and thoughtful.  It is incredible to find so many fascinating people who are willing to share and teach and no question is ever "beneath" their expertise.  I was reading the post here and thinking about my own tomato sauce.  I don't think DC was intended to become a "read only" web site.  *Welcome to DC lo2, where we argue and contemplate the measures of salt and the best cuts of angus beef!*


----------

